

Cuban system leads the way: Teachers should create strong neural connections - wallflower
http://www.thestar.com/atkinsonseries/atkinson2009/article/721840--cuban-system-leads-the-way

======
teeja
All brains are created equal. Reminds me of something.

Very upbeat article; always good to hear about any teachers listening to
neuroscientists; even better to see recognition that children are born
learning machines (they all have to bootstrap into the intricacies of language
without help).

I hadn't seen the phrase "Possible Schools" before, must be the title by Ann
Lewin-Benham,

[http://www.amazon.com/Possible-Schools-Approach-Education-
Ch...](http://www.amazon.com/Possible-Schools-Approach-Education-
Childhood/dp/0807746517)

------
GiraffeNecktie
I like the article's emphasis on developing neural connections but I'm a
little mystified about this "Cuban system" that is supposedly leading the way.
All we learn from the article is that Cuban schools have sports directors,
music directors and someday a chess director. That's it? Sports, music and
maybe chess? How is this different from other schools around the world?

------
rfreytag
Its neuroscience children.

I'm waiting for the Onion article.

